# My Beautiful Wife and My $15 new camera



## jlykins (Dec 13, 2008)

I picked up a Nikon N4004 for $15 from my buddy the other day. Here are the first few images I got out of it. All shot with Fuji Reala 100.  


1






2





3





4 This is her with our 2 1/2 year old twins





5 And finally my ugly mug with my daughter


----------



## MrsMoo (Dec 13, 2008)

I like #1 & #4
#1 - because it kinda give it a childish image, an adult sitting on a slide with a soft toy, its ncie

#4 because it looks like you're wife's a fairy, with only one wing! But its a cute photo


----------



## jlykins (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## jlykins (Dec 13, 2008)

almost forgot, here's one of my son at the conservatory:


----------



## MrsMoo (Dec 13, 2008)

# 2 didn't need as much of the background to make the photo work

eg:
I cropped it, and adjusted the levels very slightly to make the red more vibrant


----------



## MrsMoo (Dec 13, 2008)

he's such a cute little boy 
I'm assuming its all natural light?


----------



## jlykins (Dec 13, 2008)

I like the adjustments. I actually dropped the red a little with curves from the origional photo. Yes it was all natural light. I don't have a shoe mount for the film camera yet. I have some speed lights for my d300 but they won't work on the older cameras.


----------



## MrsMoo (Dec 13, 2008)

I like working with natural light, some people think it's a pain
but with a couple of reflectors you're sorted!

none of this carrying lights about!


----------



## jlykins (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah I like natural light too. Especially when working with film. However I don't mind lights when I need them.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 14, 2008)

What nice colors, especially the reds.

Looks like you have a really nice family, consider yourself a lucky man.


----------



## hollyqie1984 (Dec 14, 2008)

the luckiest man is the one who have a happy family

now you are the one.

best wish to you and your families.


----------



## Corey123 (Jan 22, 2009)

Great looking pictures.  I really like the colors and the shallow depth of field, but some of them have a little too much headroom.


----------



## potownrob (Jan 22, 2009)

I like how you got the background blurred while everything important is in focus (from what I can tell at least).  Which lens were you using?


----------



## rlcphotos (Jan 22, 2009)

ahh yes Reala 100,. I used a lot of one time still have a couple rolls here for my lonely Canon Rebel G,,,use it still at times but am really all digie now,,good photos to by the way:thumbup:


----------



## jlykins (Jan 24, 2009)

potownrob said:


> I like how you got the background blurred while everything important is in focus (from what I can tell at least). Which lens were you using?


 It's a 50mm 1.8 Good old 50...


rlcphotos said:


> ahh yes Reala 100,. I used a lot of one time still have a couple rolls here for my lonely Canon Rebel G,,,use it still at times but am really all digie now,,good photos to by the way:thumbup:


 
Thanks a lot. I love Reala. It's a good all around film. Good inside and out.


----------



## Early (Jan 24, 2009)

Great, saturated colors, but I'm not crazy about the flesh tones and colors.  Have you tried one of the pro portrait films?


----------



## Chris Stegner (Jan 24, 2009)

Did you shoot these at the Krohn Conservatory in Cincinnati? You must have shot these around the holiday, because I was there shooting right after new years and the tree in the background was gone already. 

I like the shots. It's an awesome place to shoot. I don't do much in the way of "people" shooting, but this would be a great place to shoot. I went on a nasty gray day just because I thought it was to nasty to shoot outside. I shot a few panoramics but haven't processed them yet.

Nice stuff!


----------



## gpsysngbrd (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice! I wonder if it would be possible to capture a person (maybe your daughter) from above laying on the wings to give the illusion that she has wings?


----------

